# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 3 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء 3 فبراير 2021





كتابة : عارف ساتي
الصدى ::-

المريخ والأرسنال في أشرس نزال بالدار مساء اليوم 
الدكتور محمد جلال : شداد عقد الأزمة المريخية والمؤسسية غائبة عن الإتحاد 
اوغندي المريخ سعيدي يفوز بجائزة أفضل رياضي في بلاده 


الأحمر الوهاج ::-

تيري : المريخ بيتي... قدري ونصيبي
المريخ ينصب الشراك لاصطياد النمور.... و نجمه اليوغندي يفوز بجائزة أفضل ظهور
تونسي المريخ في الخرطوم
الضو قدم الخير يختبر جاهزية المريخ في (45) دقيقة
حمزة داؤود : هذه  أسباب تجديد عقدي مع المريخ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه عدة تحديات أمام الأهلي شندي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ 
يواجه  المريخ، اليوم الأربعاء، على ملعب دار الرياضة بأم درمان، عدة تحديات،  عندما يستضيف الأهلي شندي، ضمن الأسبوع السابع للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

المريخ  الذي يحتل المركز الثالث برصيد 14 نقطة، بفارق الأهداف عن الهلال، يواجه  تحدي العودة لسكة 4 انتصارات متتالية، خرج عنها، بعد تعادله 1-1 مع الوافد  الجديد توتي الخرطوم، في الجولة السابقة.

ويتمثل التحدي الثاني أمام  المريخ، في ضرورة إثبات قدرة الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة مدرب الأحمال  الجزائري أحمد بن قابلية ومعاونه الضو، على تطويع الظروف لتحقيق الفوز،  وذلك بعد رحيل المدرب السابق ديديه جوميز لتدريب سيمبا التنزاني.

وسيخوض المريخ، مباراته أمام الأهلي شندي، تحت نظر مدربه الجديد، التونسي نصر الدين النابي، والذي وصل السودان، فجر اليوم الثلاثاء.

أما  الأهلي شندي الذي يحتل الترتيب السابع برصيد 9 نقاط، فإن مباراة المريخ هي  الثانية على التوالي أمام أحد طرفي القمة، وخسر أمام الهلال بثنائية في  الجولة السابقة، ويسعى الفريق لتجنب الضربة الثانية من طرفي القمة.

وعلى ستاد  حليم شداد، يشتعل الأسبوع السابع بمباراة ديربي شرق السودان بين قطبي  مدينة بورتسودان، بين حي العرب وهلال الساحل، وذلك لأول مرة بالعاصمة  الخرطوم، في تاريخ الفريقين بالمسابقة.

كما أنها المرة الأولى التي يتواجه فيها الفريقان بعد 8 سنوات منذ هبوط هلال الساحل من الدوري الممتاز في 2012.

ويهدد  حي العرب تاسع الترتيب برصيد 8 نقاط، صدارة هلال الساحل الذي انتشى بها في  الجولة السابقة، متخطيًا الهلال والمريخ، وتربع على القمة برصيد 15 نقطة.

وفي  نفس الجولة، نجد الهلال كادقلي المتوتر بخصم نقطتين من رصيده بعد شكوى حي  الوادي ضده بعدم إشراك لاعب تحت السن، يواجه تحدي إيقاف سرعة انتصارات  الأهلي مروي الذي يحتل الترتيب الخامس برصيد 11 نقطة، أما كادقلي يمتلك 7  نقاط في الترتيب العاشر.

أما الهلال الفاشر، الذي خسر 4 مرات على  التوالي، يستضيف على ملعب دار الرياضة بأم درمان، الهلال الأبيض، الذي لم  يتجاوز كبوة بداية الموسم، مما جعله يحتل الترتيب 16 والأخير بنقطتين فقط،  أما الفاشر يمتلك 4 نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“التدارك” شعار المريخ أمام أهلي شندي




  المريخ 


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ضمن مباريات المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
يأمل المريخ عندما يلاقي الأهلي شندي، الأربعاء، العودة إلى جادة الطريق واستعادة نغمة الانتصارات مرة أخرى.



ويسعى  الأحمر إلى تجاوز عقبة ممثل شندي وضمان العلامة الكاملة لضمان المنافسة  مجدّدًا على صدارة المنافسة التي تنازلها عنها بعد تعثّره في المرحلة  السابعة أمام توتي الخرطوم.
ويجمع الفريق الملقّب بـ”الزعيم” في جعبته”14â€³ نقطة، بالمركز الثالث، فيما يملك الأهلي شندي”9 نقاط.
وباستاد الخرطوم في الثالثة من عصر اليوم مواجهة مثيرة بين حي العرب بورتسودان وهلال الساحل في الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



ويتطّلع هلال الساحل إلى تعزيز صدارته للدوري الممتاز والتي يتربّع عليها بـ”15â€³ نقطة.
وحقق الفريق الصاعد هذا الموسم إلى الممتاز  خمسة انتصاراتٍ في المنافسة وخسر جولة وحيدة فقط ليتواجد في المركز الأوّل بجدارةٍ.
وفي المقابل، يبحث حي العرب بورتسودان عن نتيجة إيجابية وتحسين موقفه في المنافسة.
ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”السوكرتا” في جعبته”8 نقاط،  ويتواجد في المركز التاسع بالممتاز.
وضمن الجولة ذاتها، يلاقي هلال الفاشر نظيره هلال الأبيض المترّنح في البطولة لسوء النتائج.
ويواجه ممثل الأبيض تراجعًا كبيرًا في النتائج، منذ مغادرته بطولة كأس  الاتحاد الإفريقي، ما أوجدته في المركز الأخير بالممتاز بنقطتين فقط.
ولم يحقق الفريق الشهير بـ”التبلدي” أيّ انتصارٍ في المنافسة، وكان قد تعادل في جولتين فقط.
ويبحث الأهلي مروي عن نقاطٍ جديدة في مباراته اليوم أمم هلال كادوقلي بملعب دار الرياضة.
ويملك الفريق الملقّب بـ”ملوك الشمال” في جعبته”11 نقطة، ويتربّع في المركز الخامس.
ويقدّم الأهلي مروي مستوياتٍ لافتةٍ في بطولة الممتاز منحته تحقيق نتائج إيجابية في الجولات الأخيرة بقيادة مدربه فاروق جبرة.
وفي المقابل، سيسعى هلال كادوقلي إلى اقتناص نقاطٍ جديدة إذ يملك سبع نقاط بالمركز العاشر.
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه "نمور شندي" في رحلة الدفاع عن اللقب

  يواصل حامل اللقب لثلاث سنوات "المريخ" رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه في السابعة  والنصف من مساء اليوم على أرضية ملعب "دار الرياضة" بأمدرمان، في لقاء يجمع  بينه و"الأهلي شندي" لحساب الجولة السابعة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته  السادسة والعشرين.

 ويدخل "المريخ" الجولة بطموح استعادة الصدارة وتجاوز المركز الثالث، حيث  تفصل بينه والمتصدر "هلال الساحل" نقطة واحدة ويلعب الأخير "ديربي  بورتسودان" في ذات توقيت جولة المريخ.

 الفرقة الحمراء تدخل اللقاء بإدارة المدرب المساعد "الضو قدم الخبر" رفقة  المعد البدني "بن قابلية" بعد أعتذار التونسي "النابي" عن الإشراف على  المباراة بسبب وصوله المتأخر إلى العاصمة "الخرطوم" قادماً من "بروكسل".

 المريخ يدخل الجولة برصيد "14" نقطة بالتساوي مع "الهلال أمدرمان" صاحب المركز الثاني بأفضلية عدد الأهداف.

 فيما يدخل "نمور شندي" الجولة برصيد "9" نقاط في المركز السابع من الترتيب  العام ويطمح "النمور" إلى العودة للمراكز المتقدمة واستعادة فرصة التمثيل  الخارجي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الضو و"بن قابلية" يقودان "المريخ" أمام الأهلي

  إستقبل "المريخ" في الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم الثلاثاء مديره الفني  الجديد التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" ومعاونه المغربي "حمادي سقمير" اللذان  وصلا الخرطوم بعد رحلة شاقة استمرت زهاء "ظ،ظ¤" ساعة قادمين من "بروكسل".

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، خلد الثنائي للراحة قبل أن يعقد المدير الفني  جلسة مطولة عصراً مع رئيس القطاع الرياضي "عمر محمد عبدالله" ناقشا خلالها  الكثير من الترتيبات المتعلقة بفريق الكرة، بالإضافة إلى مسألة "توقيع  العقود".

 وتشير متابعات سبورتاق، إلى أن المدير الفني للمريخ أكَّد ترك أمر إدارة  مباراة الفريق غداً لـ"الضو قدم الخير" والمعد البدني الجزائري "بن قابلية"  إلى جانب مدرب الحراس "هيثم الطيب".

 بالنظر لتواجد الثلاثي مع الفريق طوال الفترة الماضية على أن يكتفي  "النابي" والمدرب العام "محمد موسى" إلى جانب المساعد المغربي بمتابعة  اللقاء وتقديم بعض الملاحظات التكتيكية على أن يباشر الثلاثي عملهم مع بقية  أعضاء الطاقم الفني اعتباراً من تدريب الخميس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المال.. يهدد حضور "أوغندي المريخ" للخرطوم

  تشير متابعات #سبورتاق، أن "المريخ" لم يسدد حتى اللحظة المستحقات المالية  الخاصة بصفقة لاعب الوسط الأوغندي "سعيدي شيونيه" سواء الخاصة بالنادي  الأوغندي أو مستحقات اللاعب.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق من النادي الأوغندي، فإن لاعب المريخ "سعيدي"  تسلم تذكرة سفر إلى الخرطوم ليصل إلى العاصمة السودانية مساء غد الخميس.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن "الضرائب" يتجه لإيقاف سفر اللاعب حال لم  يتسلم النادي مستحقاته المالية والتي تبلغ "٤٠ ألف دولار" بعد أن وافق على  إطلاق سراحه ومطابقة بياناته ومنح الإتحاد الأوغندي الضوء الأخضر لإرسال  شهادة النقل الدولية تقديراً لضيق الوقت وحاجة المريخ الماسة لإدراج اللاعب  في الكشف الإفريقي، مقابل التزام من جانب "المريخ" بسداد الأموال خلال "٢٤  ساعة" فقط؛ وهو ما لم يحدث حتى اللحظة حيث لم يرسل المريخ أموال النادي  الأوغندي ولا أموال اللاعب.

 وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة التونسي "النابي" وبقية طاقمه طالب من  إدارة النادي سرعة حضور الأجانب للخرطوم لينتظموا في تدريبات الفريق  ويشاركوا في مباريات الدوري الممتاز التي تسبق سفر المريخ إلى القاهرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توتي يفاجئ حي الوادي.. والأمل عطبرة يتجاوز المريخ الفاشر


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الأمل عطبرة
باغت  توتي الوافد الجديد، نظيره حي الوادي، وفاز عليه 1-0، امس الثلاثاء، على  ملعب الخرطوم الوطني، ضمن الأسبوع السابع للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

هدف اللقاء حمل توقيع عمر سفاري لاعب توتي، بضربة رأسية من ركلة ركنية في الشوط الثاني.

ورفع توتي رصيده إلى 8 نقاط، وهو نفس رصيد حي الوادي.

ولم تعكس نتيجة المباراة، واقع أداء حي الوادي، والذي ردت العارضة والقائم، تصويبات طارق لوكا وأيمن عبد الرحمن.

وأكمل حي الوادي، الشوط الثاني، بنقص عددي بعد طرد شيخ الدين محمد.

وبستاد حليم شداد، أعاد الشرطة القضارف، مضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم إلى أرض الواقع، وفرض عليه التعادل الإيجابي 1-1. 

تقدم المهاجم عمر ترومبيل، للشرطة القضارف في الشوط الأول، وأدرك عنكبة التعادل للأهلي الخرطوم في الشوط الثاني.

وارتفع رصيد الأهلي الخرطوم إلى 10 نقاط، مقابل 5 نقاط في جعبة الشرطة القضارف.

وواصل الأمل عطبرة، انتصاراته، بتحقيق الفوز الثاني على التوالي، بنتيجة 2-1 على المريخ الفاشر، على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني.

سجل هدفي الأمل عطبرة، الأمين سيد وعادل الفجر، فيما أحرز هدف المريخ الفاشر، حسن الحرية.

ورفع الأمل عطبرة، رصيده إلى 10 نقاط، بينما تجمد رصيد المريخ الفاشر عند 4 نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسابقات تصدم متصدر الدوري.. والوطني يمهد للاستئناف


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الخرطوم الوطني
فاجأت  لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، هلال الساحل متصدر الدوري  الممتاز، بشأن مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني (3-2)، ضمن الأسبوع الرابع.

ويتصدر الهلال الساحل، العائد للممتاز بعد 8 مواسم من الغياب، الترتيب حتى الجولة السادسة برصيد 16 نقطة.

ونظرت  لجنة المسابقات في شكوى الخرطوم الوطني، بعدم صحة مشاركة اللاعب رأفت  محمد، وقررت اللجنة قبول الشكوى شكلاً وموضوعاً، وإعادة المباراة بين  الفريقين وإيقاف اللاعب لحين توفيق أوضاعه.

واكتشف نادي الخرطوم  الوطني، عن طريق مديره التفيذي هيثم محمد نور، أن لاعب هلال الساحل ليس  مدرجا في قائمة الفريق بنظام انتقالات اللاعبين "السيستم" ورغم ذلك شارك في  المباراة.

وقال نور، في تصريح ل مساء اليوم الثلاثاء: "كنا نتوقع قرارا من لجنة المسابقات، يمنحنا نقاط مباراتنا أمام هلال الساحل كاملة وليس إعادة المباراة".

وأضاف: "لجنة المسابقات، رأت أن اتحاد الكرة شارك في خطأ مشاركة اللاعب، ولهذا قرر إعادة المباراة".

وأتم:  "سنقدم قرار لجنة المسابقات لمجلس إدارة النادي، لبحث إمكانية حصول الفريق  على 3 نقاط، تمهيدا لتقديم استئناف، وفي النهاية يبقى قرار الاستئناف من  عدمه بيد مجلس الإدارة وحده".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بكري المدينة يقود هجوم المريخ ضد النمور
 
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ \


يقود هجوم المريخ في مباراة اليوم اللاعب بكري المدين وذلك بعد المستوى  المميز الذي ظهر به مع المريخ ويتوقع ان يشاركه في ذلك الجزولي نوح بجانب  اللاعب كرنقو فضلا عن طبنجة والتكت

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حوافز للاعبي الاهلي شندي في حال الفوز على المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ رصد نادي  الاهلي شندي حافزا ضخما للاعبيه في حالة الفوز على المريخ في مباراة اليوم  وكان الاهلي قد خسر مباراته السابقة امام الهلال بهدفين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ الزعيم أمام عدة تحديات في لقاء أهلي شندي الدوري  اليوم 



Hisham Abdalsamad 

يواجه المريخ الزعيم اليوم الأربعاء على ملعب دار الرياضة بأم درمان عدة تحديات عندما يستضيف الأهلي شندي ليلا ضمن مباريات ختام الأسبوع السابع للدوري السوداني الممتاز 

المريخ الذي يحتل المركز الثالث برصيد 14 نقطة بفارق الأهداف عن الهلال، يواجه تحدي العودة لسكة 4 انتصارات متتالية خرج عنها بعد تعادله 1-1 مع الوافد الجديد توتي الخرطوم في الجولة السادسة السابقة وتحدي الإنقضاض مجددا على الصدارة حال فوزه اليوم وتعثر هلال الساحل المتصدر الذي يلعب اليوم ديربي بورتسودان امام غريمه السوكرتا حي العرب .

ويتمثل التحدي الثاني أمام المريخ في ضرورة إثبات قدرة الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة مدرب الأحمال الجزائري أحمد بن قابلية ومعاونه الضو على تطويع الظروف لتحقيق الفوز وذلك بعد رحيل المدرب السابق ديديه جوميز لتدريب سيمبا التنزاني..
وسيخوض المريخ مباراته أمام الأهلي شندي تحت نظر مدربه الجديد التونسي نصر الدين النابي والذي وصل السودان فجر  الثلاثاء. إلا أن المدير الفني للمريخ أكَّد ترك أمر إدارة مباراة الفريق اليوم لـ”الضو قدم الخير” والمعد البدني الجزائري “بن قابلية” إلى جانب مدرب الحراس “هيثم الطيب”بالنظر لتواجد الثلاثي مع الفريق طوال الفترة الماضية على أن يكتفي “النابي” والمدرب العام “محمد موسى” إلى جانب المساعد المغربي بمتابعة اللقاء وتقديم بعض الملاحظات التكتيكية على أن يباشر الثلاثي عملهم مع بقية أعضاء الطاقم الفني اعتباراً من تدريب الخميس .

أما الأهلي شندي الذي يحتل الترتيب السابع برصيد 9 نقاط فإن مباراة المريخ هي الثانية على التوالي أمام أحد طرفي القمة وخسر أمام الهلال بثنائية في الجولة السابقة ويسعى الفريق لتجنب الضربة الثانية من طرفي القمة.

ديربي بورتسودان لاول مرة بالخرطوم
وعلى ستاد حليم شداد ليلا، يشتعل الأسبوع السابع بمباراة ديربي شرق السودان بين قطبي مدينة بورتسودان، بين حي العرب وهلال الساحل، وذلك لأول مرة بالعاصمة الخرطوم، في تاريخ الفريقين بالمسابقة.
كما أنها المرة الأولى التي يتواجه فيها الفريقان بعد 8 سنوات منذ هبوط هلال الساحل من الدوري الممتاز في 2012.
*
ويهدد حي العرب تاسع الترتيب برصيد 8 نقاط، صدارة هلال الساحل الذي انتشى بها في الجولة السابقة، متخطيًا الهلال والمريخ، وتربع على القمة برصيد 15 نقطة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يوغندي المريخ سعيدي يفوز بجائزة أفضل رياضي
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تم إختيار لاعب المريخ الأوغندي "كرينز سعيدي كيون" كأفضل رياضي لشهر يناير حسب "Fortebet Real".
وحسب تقرير موقع "Kawowo sport" عن التكريم - رصده #سبورتاق: "حصل  الرياضيين على دروع جميلة وجوائز نقدية خلال حفل قصير أقيم في مطعم - Route  256 Lugosi - الشهير بالعاصمة - كمبالا اليوم الثلاثاء 2 فبراير".
ووقع الاختيار على لاعب نادي "المريخ" ولاعب خط وسط منتخب - أوغندا "كرينز  سعيدي كيون" بالإضافة إلى لاعب الغولف الشاب "غودفري نسوبوغا"، وتم  اختيارهما كأفضل رياضيي "Fortebet Real Stars" لشهر يناير 2021.
كان لاعب خط الوسط "سعيدي" الأفضل في فئة كرة القدم بفوزه على"Charles  Bbaale & Gomba Lions" و Tiles & Terrazo"بالإضافة إلى حارس المرمى  "فاروق ياوي سيبانجا" من فريق (Buddu & Luweero United).
تم تكريم "كيون" بعد تسجيله هدفين رائعين في مرمى منتخبي  "توغو" و"المغرب"  خلال بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2020 الـ"شان" خلال مراحل المجموعات.
حيث استلم "هنري مايكو" ، الرئيس التنفيذي لنادي "URA" لكرة القدم ، الجائزة والنقود الخاصة بـ"سعيدي".
وقال على هامش التكريم: "لقد كنا مع سعيدي كيني لأكثر من 10 سنوات".
وأضاف: "لقد كان يعمل بجد ويلتزم بالانضباط".
وأختتم "مايكو" حديثه قائلاً : "إننا نصلي من أجله، من أجل المستقبل الأفضل له مع المريخ".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• مانشستر يونايتد يسحق ساوثهامبتون بمهرجان أهداف في الدوري الانجليزي
• ولفرهامبتون ينهي صحوة آرسنال .. وشيفيلد يقلب الطاولة على وست بروميتش
• ثنائية رونالدو في سان سيرو تضع قدما ليوفنتوس بنهائي كأس ايطاليا
• إشبيلية يُنهي أحلام ألميريا في كأس الملك.. ويحجز أولى بطاقات نصف النهائي
• جالطة سراي يهزم باشاك بثلاثية.. وفنربخشة يعزز صدارته بثنائية في هاتاي سبور
• المحلة يذيق الزمالك مرارة الهزيمة الأولى بفوز قاتل في الدوري المصري
• باريس سان جيرمان يربط نجمه البرازيلي نيمار حتى صيف 2026
• إصابة فلورنتينو بيريز رئيس ريال مدريد بفيروس كورونا المستجد
• رئيس نادي نابولي ينفي ما أثير حول إقالة مدرب الفريق جاتوزو
• الارجنتيني ماركوس روخو مدافع مانشستر يونايتد ينتقل إلى بوكا جونيورز
• ميلان يعلن التعاقد مع المجري كيركيز ظهير أيسر خلال الميركاتو الشتوي
• الفيفا يرفع رسميا عقوبة المنع من الانتداب المسلطة على النجم الساحلي
• شباب الأهلي دبي يعتذر عن استضافة أبطال آسيا بسبب تفشي فيروس كورونا
• ريال مدريد يعرض على راموس التجديد لعامين مع تخفيض من قيمة راتبه
• جيرارد بيكيه مدافع برشلونة يبدأ تدريبات التأهيل ويؤكد: أنا عُدت
• رسميا: لايبزيج الألماني يطلب تسهيل مهمة ليفربول للدخول إلى انجلترا
• كلوب يعلن انتهاء موسم الكاميروني جويل ماتيب لاعب ليفربول بسبب الإصابة
• كلوب: مينامينو ما زال ضمن خطتي بعيدة المدى في ليفربول
• كومان: ميسي رد بالطريقة التي أحبها على التسريبات في الميدان
• دي يونج: غرفة ملابس برشلونة مدرعة.. وأتمنى استمرار ميسي
• مبابي: نيمار ليس طفلا مغرورا.. واللعب معه صعب
• مانشيني: باب منتخب إيطاليا مفتوح أمام بالوتيلي
• الاتحاد الآسيوي يحاصر كورونا بخبراء استشارات طبية
• روابط جماهيرية: دوري السوبر يدمر النموذج الرياضي في أوروبا
• رومينيجه: البوندسليجا وصل لنفس مستوى الليجا والبريميرليج




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :






❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7




* هلال الفاشر (-- : --) هلال الأبيض 15:00  الملاعب HD  دار الرياضة 


* هلال كادوقلي (-- : --) اهلي مروي 15:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم 


* المريخ (-- : --) أهلي شندي 18:15  الملاعب HD  دار الرياضة 


* حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) هلال الساحل 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  نصف النهائي 


* نابولي (-- : --) أتلانتا 21:45  ليبيا الرياضية  الذهاب 


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  ربع النهائي


* ليفانتي (-- : --) فياريال 20:00  KSA 1  مباراة واحدة 


* غرناطة -- : --) برشلونة 22:00  KSA 1  مباراة واحدة 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* بيرنلي (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 20:00  beIN 1  ذهاب (0-5) 


* فولهام (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 20:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (2-1) 


* ليدز يونايتد (-- : --) إيفرتون 21:30  beIN 8  ذهاب (1-0) 


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد 22:15  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-2) 


* ليفربول (-- : --) برايتون 22:15  beIN 1  ذهاب (1-1) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) ستاد بريست 20:00  beIN 9  ذهاب (3-0) 


* بوردو (-- : --) ليل 20:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (1-2) 


* ميتز (-- : --) مونبلييه 20:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (2-0) 


* رين (-- : --) لوريان 20:00  beIN 5  ذهاب (3-0) 


* ستاد ريمس (-- : --) أنجيه 20:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (0-1) 


* موناكو (-- : --) نيس 22:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (2-1) 


* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك 22:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (4-0) 


* ديجون (-- : --) ليون 22:00  beIN 5  ذهاب (1-4) 


* سانت إيتيان (-- : --) نانت 22:00  beIN 9  ذهاب (2-2) 


* لانس (-- : --) مارسيليا 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-0) 


..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7

* حي الوادي نيالا (0 : 1) توتي
* أهلي الخرطوم (1 : 1) الشرطة القضارف
* مريخ الفاشر (1 : 2) الأمل عطبرة

#الترتيب : الهلال (14) المريخ (14) هلال الساحل (12) الخرطوم (12) اهلي مروي (11)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  نصف النهائي 

* انتر ميلان (1 : 2) يوفنتوس

#ملحوظة : مباراة الإياب يوم الثلاثاء 9 فبراير 

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  ربع النهائي

* ألميريا (0 : 1) إشبيلية

#ملحوظة : إشبيلية يتأهل لنصف النهائي

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22

* شيفيلد يونايتد (2 : 1) وست بروميتش ألبيون
* وولفرهامبتون (2 : 1) آرسنال
* مانشستر يونايتد (9 : 0) ساوثهامتون
* نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 2) كريستال بالاس


#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (44) مانشستر يونايتد (44) ليفربول (40) ليستر (39) وست هام (35)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السوباط وسودكال. يتبرعو بملبغ "مليون" جنيه سوداني للمنتخب الوطني  الذي يستعد لمباريات تصفيات امم افريقيا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف المريخ بعد الميركاتو الاستثنائي 2021.

 كشف المريخ قبل التسجيلات كان يضم 30 لاعب

 رفع الاتحاد الكشف ل32 لاعب وسمح بتسجيل 4 لعيبة 2 اضافة و2 احلال وابدال. 

 قام المريخ بضم رباعي محترف 2 منهم اضافة و2 احلال وابدال في خانات المحترف المصري عمرو ولاعب الرواق الايسر مازن محمدين. 

 قام نادي المريخ في السابق بعمل مخالصة نهائيا مع المحترف المصري والآن حول مازن محمدين الي خانة الانتظار.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط الملعب
محمد ابراهيم عجبنا
مع الميركاتو 

جاءت فترة التسجيلات الإستثنائية التى منحها الأتحاد العام لناديي المريخ والهلال لترميم الصفوف قبل المعترك الأفريقي الوشيك بردا وسلاما علي زعيم الأمة الذي كان يحتاج الي إضافات سريعة تعالج بعض الإختلال الفنى في عدة وظائف داخل الملعب وأيضا لتغطي النقص الحادث جراء عاملي الإصابة والإيقاف لعدة نجوم أبرزهم عازف الألحان أحمد حامد التش وهداف الفريق الموسم الماضي رمضان عجب .

المريخ لم يكن ليجد أفضل من فرصة التسجيل الإستثنائية هذه لدعم صفوفة قبيل مواجهة الأهلي فريق القرن وباقي فرق مجموعته التي دعمت نفسها جيدا واستعدت إستعدادا عاليا لمرحلة ثمن النهائي ، ظروف غريبة واجهها الأحمر في الأيام الماضية منها موجة من الإصابات ضربت عناصر مؤثرة وخسارته لمدربه الفرنسي ديديه قوميز لصالح نده الأفريقي سيمبا التنزاني ومع سوء الإدارة المعتاد كانت الأمور تسير نحو عواقب وخيمة لولا قرار الإتحاد بفتح سيستم الإنتقالات الذي مثل طوق نجاة لطرفي القمة وأيضا الظهور القوي للرئيس الشرفي طه التازي وتوليه مهمة تمويل الصفقات .

وعلي الرغم من تدفق الأموال من الراعي السعودي إلا أن غياب التخطيط والرؤية لمجلس الإدارة كاد أن يضيع بكل الجهود الرامية لتقوية الفريق وذلك من خلال الضبابية الكبيرة حول ملف المحترفين والعشوائية في إنتقاء العناصر المستهدفة للتعاقد معها وتمثل ذلك في ظهور قائمة طويلة من الاعبين المرشحين للزعيم تبدأ من الصباح لتختفي في الليل لتصبح مرة أخري علي قائمة جديده والوقت يمضي. ضغوط كبيرة عاشها جمهور الأحمر في ظل تخبط المجلس ومعاونيه وعدم قدرتهم حسم الأمور أو ابرام صفقة مهمة سوي النجم النيجيري توني لاعب المغرب التطواني قبل أن يأتي الفرج في اللحظات الأخيرة علي يد المدير الفني الجديد التونسي نصر الدين النابي الذي عمل إنقلاب كبير علي الملف بعد طلبه من المجلس إنتداب المحترف النيجيري أديلي أوليميلكان وكذلك وافق علي ضم لاعب الوسط الدولي اليوغندي سعيد كيوني وكان المريخ قبله قد تعاقد مع المدافع الكاميروني باسكال ايبوسي والمهاجم الجمايكي داروين ماكتوس ، وإن تلاعبت أيادي السماسرة ووكلاء اللاعبين بعقل الإدارة وجعلتهم يتعاقدون مع الكاميروني والجمايكي المتوقفين عن اللعب لقرابة العام ونصف إلا أن صفقة الثلاثي توني وسعيدو وأديلي جاءت فنية وحسب الحوجة وستشكل الإضافة المرجوة .

باص قوون 

أهم مافي يميز الثلاثي النيجيريين واليوغندي جاهزيتهم الكبيرة بدنيا وفنيا وتجربتهم الجيدة رفقة أنديتهم وهذه عوامل تساعدهم علي الإندماج سريعا داخل أجواء القلعة الحمراء وتقديم الإضافة المطلوبة .

سعيد كيوني صاحب التسديدات الصاروخية قادم من مشاركة دولية مع منتخب الرافعات اليوغندية حيث قدم أداء مميزا وأحرز هدفين في قمة الروعة تعكس عن موهبة اللاعب الكبيرة في التهديف من مسافات بعيدة وبدقة عالية.

توني ادجوماريجوري الجناح الأيسر وصانع العاب (MAT) ثاني هدافي البطولة المغربية برصيد أربعة أهداف يمثل دعامة حقيقة لصناعة الألعاب في الفرقة الحمراء التي إفتقدت كثيرا للمسات الساحر التش ومع تراجع عطاء السماني يبقي النيجيري هبة السماء للزعيم قبيل صدام المجموعات
النيجيري أديلي أوليميكان يكفي أنه الأختيار الوحيد للمدير الفني الذي طلب التعاقد معه بالاسم وأصر علي قيده بأي صورة وجعل الإدارة تدخل في ماراثون مفاوضات مع ناديه السابق لوبي ستارز كللت بنجاح الأحمر في الحصول علي خدمات المدافع الواعد صاحب ال (25) ربيعا .

الجمايكي داروين ماكتوس الذي إكتملت إجراءات قيده في آخر الدقائق لا يمكن لأحد أن يشكك في قدراته الكبيرة في هز الشباك إلا أن توقفه عن اللعب لعام أو أكثر يجعله غير قادر علي تقديم شيئ بعد أقل من أسبوعين أمام الأهلي او حتي فيتا وسيمبا وهو البعيد عن أجواء المستديرة طويلا .

ما ينطبق علي الجمايكي ينطبق علي الكاميروني باسكال ايبوسي العاطل عن اللعب لعامين مضت رغم صغر سنه .

المريخ فوت متابعة بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين وذهب يطارد وكلاء اللاعبين ويفاوض لاعبين بدون نادي ويترك أندية شمال أفريقيا وحدها تنتقي مواهب الشان بأسعار زهيدة .

ما حدث في هذا الميركاتو لابد من أن يجعل الإدارة تلتفت لأهمية تكوين إدارة مختصة بالتعاقدات مهمتها متابعة الدوريات الإفريقية وترشيح الاعبين المميزين وفق سقف مالي محدد وثم تسويق هؤلاء اللاعبين فيما بعد .

أكثر فترة تسجيلات إثارة وإرهاقا رغم قصر فترتها لكنها حفلت بالكثير من الأحداث لعل أعجبها هو إنتزاع المريخ  لخطابات شطب سعيد تشوينه اديلايني خلال ساعتين فقط في قدرة تفاوضية رهيبة لعملية كانت تستهلك ايام وحتي أسابيع في السابق .

نظام التسجيلات الإليكتروني عفي من الأندية مجهود كبير كانت تبذله في السابق لتكملة إجراءات لاعبيها أصبحت تتم الآن خلف الشاشات البلورية وبكل سهولة .

تطور تقني يقابله تخلف ورجعية ادارية مازالت تعيش علي نمط الخمسيات حيث تدار الأمور (بحليفة طلاق) أو قسم لتمرير قرارات كبيرة لكن يبقي الأمل معقود علي شباب اقتحموا العمل الإداري قريبا لتغيير الواقع ومسئول سيستم المريخ أبوبكر عقيد منهم .

مباراة الأهلي علي الأبواب لذا لابد من وصول اللاعبين الجدد بالسرعة القصوي ومشاركتهم في مباريات الدوري التي تسبق قمة وادي النيل للإنسجام والتاقلم .

يمكن أن نري الثلاثي سعيدي وتوني و أديلي في تشكيلة الفريق ضد نمور شندي أو ضد الأولاد حيث لاتنقصهم الجاهزية لمشاركتهم رفقة انديتهم في هذا الموسم أما داروين فيحتاج لمزيد من الوقت .

التحديد لتيري يصب في خانة المحافظة علي عضم الفريق أما المغالاة التي حدثت من قبل اللاعب تسبب فيها ادم سوداكال بتركه لعقد نجمه يشارف علي نهايته ويجعله عرضة ونهبا لوكلاء اللاعبين والسماسرة ثم يأتي يحدثنا عن رفض اللاعب للتجديد أو مطالبه العالية .

معسكر الإسماعيلية إن تم سيكون فرصة مثالية للنابي للتعرف أكثر علي لاعبيه والوقوف علي إمكانياتهم ووضع

 التشكيلة والتكتيك المناسب لمعركة فريق القرن العشرين .

الكباتن يقودون الزعيم في دور المجموعات ونقصد هنا دارين ماكتوس كابتن جمايكا وسعيدي تشوينه كابتن الضرائب اليوغندي واديلي اوليملكان قائد لوبي ستارز النيجيري .

صفقات المحترفين حسمت في زمن قياسي حيث لم تستغرق مفاوضات لوبي ستارز الساعتين وإلا كان جواب شطب نجم النسور الخضراء في المكتب التنفيذي وهنا لابد من شكر السيد طه التازي علي دعمه السخي وتوليه تمويل الصفقات بالكامل وكل من ساهم في إنجاح ميركاتو الزعيم . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسام التجاني علي ابوشيبه




صحيفة الزاوية الرياضيه





تم تسديد أموال اليوغندي واللاعب يصل اليوم أو غدا 



التازي يا نار الضلع 


















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

       *لجان الظلم الأسود*
الثلاثاء ظ،ظ¢ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،
T. M
· نسئ الظن بلجنة الإستئنافات كلما احسنا الظن بها.
· لا غرابة ولا استغراب لما تفعله لجنة ظالمة ، ابتدرت عهدها وبدأت أعمالها في اول اجتماعاتها بمعاقبة المريخ في استئناف اهلي عطبرة الشهير.
· يذكر الجميع ما فعله رئيس اللجنة في تلك القضية ، عندما ذهب إلى إدارة السجل المدني في وزارة الداخلية بقدميه ، كي يحضر المستندات المتعلقة بالقضية ، وينوب عن الطرف المستأنف في تقديمها للجنته الفاقدة للأهلية القانونية والأخلاقية !
· ذاك عبد العزيز سيد احمد ، المستشار القانوني الأسبق لنادي الهلال ، وعضو حزب المؤتمر الوطني المحلول، الذي تسبب في تجميد نشاط الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بأمر الفيفا ، عندما أشرف على عقد الجمعية التعاونية الشهيرة في إستاد الخرطوم ، ولوح فيها بقرار أصدره الاتحاد الدولي ، قبل ان يفتي بإلغائه ، في واحدة من اكبر المساخر الإدارية في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية!
· كانت تلك الواقعة الكريهة كافية لمعاقبته بالحرمان من ممارسة أي نشاط يتعلق بكرة القدم إلى الأبد ، لكن أمانة الخراب في الحزب المبلول كافأته عليها بتولي رئاسة كبرى اللجان العدلية للإتحاد.
· تاريخ عبد العزيز مع المريخ يبرر القرار القمئ الذي اصدرته لجنته أمس ، لأنه شارك من قبل في إيقاف لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة نصف عام مرتين ، قبل أن تقضي لجنته بإيقاف العقرب عشر مباريات إضافية ، ما زال يدفع ثمنها ويغيب بأمرها عن اللعب مع المريخ حتى اللحظة !
· ظلت لجنة الإستئنافات تتعامل مع القرارات الصادرة من لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في الاتحاد منذ مستهل العام 2018 ، وبالأمس فقط اكتشفت أن (أوضاع اللاعبين) ليست مخولة بالنظر في النزاعات التي تحدث بين الأندية واللاعبين!
· حدث ذلك بعد أن بتت اللجنة في عشرات النزاعات ، وبعد ان اصدرت العديد من القرارات في قضايا تتصل بالإنتقالات ، وبعد ان نظرت قرارات عديدة أصدرتها لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في قضايا مماثلة!
· جديد لجنة عبد العزيز مواصلة التسويف في القضية ، حرصاً منه على استمرار إيقاف نشاط لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة ، وحرمانهم من اللعب مع ناديهم ، ومنع المريخ من الإستفادة من خدماتهم!
· فعلت ذلك بعد أن وضعت القضية امامها قبل أربعين يوماً من الآن!
· كما كتب الزميل الصديق احمد محمد الحاج فقد تم إغلاق الموسم الكروي الماضي يوم 29 إكتوبر الماضي ، وإنطلقت فترة الإنتقالات في الأول من نوفمبر ، وفي التاريخ المذكور وضعت قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة ( على طاولة لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة ، التي استدعت اللاعبين في الرابع والعشرين من شهر نوفمبر ، واستمعت إلى إفاداتهم ، وبعد ثلاثة أيام أصدرت قرارها ، بإعتماد تسجيلهم للمريخ ، مع تحويلهم إلى لجنة الإنضباط ، برفقة مسئول السيستم في النادي ، وتغريم المريخ ومنعه من قيد اي لاعب جديد لفترة انتقالات واحدة.
· بعد صدور القرار بخمسة أيام تدخل رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد واتصل بسامي مسئول السيستم في اتحاده وأمره بعدم إكمال إجراءات قيد اللاعبين الثلاثة للمريخ ، بتصرف مستهجن ، وسلوك أرعن يشبه هذا الدكتاتور الفاسد ويليق به تماماً.
· عندما تسربت تفاصيل المكالمة لجأ شداد إلى عضو اللجنة محمد الحسن الرضي كي يغطي على تدخله المستهجن في عمل لجنة قضائية مستقلة ، فأطاعه الرضي وجدد قرار الإيقاف ، مع أن اللائحة لا تمنحه ذلك الحق ، لكننا لم نستغرب فعله ، إذ سبق له ان فعل الأمر نفسه مع بكري المدينة ، عندما أوقفه عن اللعب بتعليمات مماثلة من الدكتاتور.
· بعدها بدأت مسيرة التسويف واستمرأت اللجنة المماطلة ، إذ اجتمعت بعد عشرين يوماً وقررت تأجيل النظر في القضية بحجة الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات والمستندات عن القضية.
· بعد أربعة أيام اخرى اجتمعت اللجنة وقررت تأجيل الحسم (للمزيد من التدقيق)!
· بعد 16 يوماً وبالتحديد أمس الأثنين العاشر من شهر يناير اجتمعت اللجنة من جديد ، وقررت إعادة القضية إلى لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين ، بحجة ان قرارها باطل لأنها غير مختصة في القضية ، وأن الإختصاص ينعقد لغرفة فض النزاعات في اللجنة!
· فعلت ذلك بعد أن نظرت استئناف الهلال اولاً ، بوجود استئناف آخر من المريخ !
· لم نستغرب تقديم استئناف الهلال على استئناف المريخ ، مع ان اللجنة لم توضح سبب ذلك التمييز!
· قضت اللجنة بعدم اختصاص لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين في حسم القضية استناداً إلى لائحة الانتقالات ، وبوجود المادة 53 من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد ، التي تنص على مايلي:
· 1- (تتولى لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين مراقبة الإلتزام بلوائح الإنتقال وفقاً للائحة الإتحاد الدولي الخاصة بأوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين ، وكذلك توضح اوضاع اللاعبين لمختلف منافسات الاتحاد ، ويجوز لمجلس الإدارة وضع لوائح خاصة تحكم نطاق سلطات لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين)
· 2- (تحل النزاعات المتعلقة بالاتحاد وأعضائه واللاعبين والمسئولين ووكلاء المباريات والوسطاء).. إلى آخر المادة.
· كما نرى فإن الدفع بعدم اختصاص لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين استناداً إلى لائحة اوضاع اللاعبين غير سليم ، لأن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد يعلو على اللائحة الصادرة من المجلس ، وقد منح النظام الأساسي لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين كامل الإختصاص في القضية ، ولكن هل يمكن لعبد العزيز سيد احمد ورفاقه من مشجعي الهلال أن يطبقوا صحيح القانون إذا كان ينصف المريخ او يصب في صالحه؟
· يستهدف القرار المزيد من التسويف ، بغرض إيقاف اللاعبين لأطول فترة ممكنة ، وحرمان النادي من خدماتهم في كل البطولات التي يشارك فيها ، عقاباً لهم على تفضيلهم له على المدعوم!
· لو كان للمريخ مجلس يحفظ حقوقه لما شارك في اي مسابقة ينظمها اتحاد الفساد والترصد والظلم المقيم.

آخر الحقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائ  ق
T. M
· سيعاد ملف القضية من لجنة هلالية إلى لجنة هلالية ، قبل ان يتم استئنافها من جديد إلى لجنة تعاونية الهلالية !
· ذلك يعني استمرار حرمان المريخ من مجهودات لاعبيه عدة شهور مقبلة .
· بهذا النهج الخبيث سيمتد توقف اللاعبين لفترة اطول من فترة عقوبة توقيع عقدين!
· لا توجد عدالة في اتحاد الفساد العام.
· ذلك امر طبيعي ، في اتحاد اتت به امانة الخراب برشاوي مليارية.
· هناك لاعب رابع تم إيقافه وحرمان المريخ من مجهوداته بلا اي سند من القانون!
· الدولي عمار طيفور موقوف بأمر لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين ، إلى ماشاء الله.
· بكري المدينة أيضاً موقوف بأمر لجنة تعاونية عشر مباريات ، بعقوبة تم إيقاعها عليه قبل زهاء عامين!
· مريخ "إسرائيل يتعرض إلى استهداف يهد الجبال.
· المؤلم أن مجلسه متواطئ وصامت سعياً إلى استرضاء الدكتاتور.
· خنوع مجلس سوداكال لظلم اتحاد الفساد هدفه المحافظة على المقاعد.
· لو سئل الحكم الدولي الفاضل ابو شنب الف مرة عن سبب تغاضيه عن ركلة الجزاء الواضحة التي ارتكبت مع مهاجم المريخ عزام في مباراة الأمس لما وجد إجابة واحدة !
· هل يعني احستاب ركلتي جزاء للأحمر حرمانه من ثالثة أوضح من سابقتيها؟
· امس قدم عزام نفسه في أبهى صورة ، وأكد انه مشروع تش جديد في الزعيم .
· عزام لعاب يا هلالاب.
· نتوقع من المدرب غوميز ان يمنحه فرصة كاملة في المباراة المقبلة.
· كذلك اثبت الشبل الموهوب الجزولي انه يتمتع بمهارة عالية ولمسات جميلة ، وهو افضل من زميله عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن بكثير.
· نجومية اللقاء نالها المتمكن التاج يعقوب.
· لا يعقل ان يهدر المريخ ركلتي جزاء في مباراة دورية مهمة.
· إهدار سيف تيري للركلة الأولى لا يعني تنفيذ طبنجة للثانية.
· قدم اهلي مروي مباراة كبيرة وأثبت أنه من افضل فرق الدوري الممتاز.
· لفت نظري فيه الظهير الأيسر الموهوب هشام العطا.
· أهدر المريخ الحصة الأولى في أداء رتيب وممل ، واستعاد تألقه في الحصة الثانية.
· استفز قرار لجنة تعاونية الزعيم ود الياس فأصدر بياناً عنيفاً هاجم فيه الإتحاد بقسوة.
· طالبنا جماهير المريخ بالحضور إلى مباني الاتحاد للضغط على اللجنة ومنعها من الاستمرار في ظلم ناديها فلم تستجب.
T. M
· آخر خبر : لن يتوقف هذا الإستهداف القبيح إلا إذا قالت جماهير المريخ كلمتها فيه بصرامة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستقبل مدافعه النيجيري صباح الغد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي



معاوية الجاك
البوشي ومصادرة الطموح
* بات في حُكم المؤكد مغادرة الباشمهندس ولاء البوشي منصبها كوزير للشباب والرياضة الإتحادية عقب دفع الحرية والتغيير لأسماء بديلة
 * نقول للإخوة في الحرية والتغيير أن رؤيتكم الخاصة بإستبدال البوشي بوزير بديل قرار غير موفق ويدخل ضمن قراراتكم المتخبطة والمتهورة والتي أوردت البلاد موارد الهلاك ليكون الفشل حليفكم في كل خطواتكم ويكفي فشلكم في تحقيق أدنى درجات النجاح في كل الملفات الخاصة بالإقتصاد وتقديم الخدمة للمواطن ولو بنسبة 1%
 * راعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم أن الفساد بكل أشكاله تسبب في تأخير تقدم السودان ولذلك إتفق الجميع على ضرورة محاربته بقوة في سبيل الإصلاح
 * بدأت ولاء من النقطة التي إتفق عليها أي داعم لثورة ديسمبر المجيدة ومجرد جلوسها على مقعد الوزارة بدأت بفتح ملف المدينة الرياضية وفسادها الضخم وإستبشر الرياضيون خيراً بتلك الخطوة لأن ملف فساد المدينة الرياضية من أضخم ملفات الفساد في تأريخ السودان ونحن نتابع تبديد ما يقارب المليون وأربعماية ألف متر كانت مخصصة لتشييد المدينة الرياضية وذهبت تلك المساحات الكبيرة لأفراد ولم يتبق منها سوى مساحة بسيطة ما زال يجري تشييد (ملعب أوليمبي) عليها حالياً ولم يكتمل حتى اللحظة بسبب الفوضى والفساد الذي صاحب مراحل التشييد منذ سنوات طويلة
 * المخجل أن ضربة البداية في إنشاء المدينة الرياضية بدأ منذ العام 1991 وما زال حتى اللحظة لم يكتمل ونحن في العام 2021
 * الباشمهندس ولاء بدأت عملها في الوزارة من حيث مطالب الثورة الأساسية بمحاربة الفساد ووجدت هذه البداية إرتياحاً كبيراً في الوسط الرياضي مما دعا لدعمها بقوة من الإعلام الرياضي
 * لم تكتفي الوزيرة الشابة الشاطرة بفتح ملف فساد المدينة الرياضية بل تعدت ذلك لحسم هرجلة وفوضى الإتحاد العام ممثلاً في رئيسه كمال شداد وهو يتجاوز الوزارة ويلتقي رئيس المجلس السيادي عبد الفتاح البرهان مباشرةً طالباً منه صيانة الملاعب الرياضية داخل الخرطوم وخارجها فكان أن تكفل البرهان بتنفيذ طلب رئيس الإتحاد دون إعتبار للوزيرة وكأنه لا يفقه في العمل الإداري ويبدو أن رئيس المجلس السيادي يرغب في إستمالة أهل الرياضة من خلال إستجابته السريعة لطلبات شداد ولكن البوشي تدخلت بقوة وأعلنت وقف المهزلة والتي كان من المفترض أن تتم عبرها كوزارة مسؤولة
 * قبل أربعة أيام أصدرت البوشي قراراً قوياً قضى بِحل ثمانية إتحادات رياضية عقب تقرير مقدم من المفوضية الوطنية لهيئات الشباب والرياضة بعد رحلة تفتيش تأكد أنها موجودة إسماً فقط دون ممارسة نشاط ملموس على أرض الواقع
 * حتى على مستوى الولايات نفذت وزارة الشباب والرياضة الإتحادية في عهد ولاء البوشي عدداً من البرامج النوعية ونقول أن ما تم من تنفيذ مشاريع بواسطة وزارة الشباب والرياضة يفوق عُمرها القصير
 * وكما يقولون (الحلو ما يكملش) يبدو أن بعضاً من الناس لم يعجبهم الخط القوي الذي إنتهجته البوشي وهي تشمر عن ساعد الجِد في محاربة الفساد
 * من الواضح أن هناك فئة لم يعجبها خط محاربة الفساد فتحركت في كل الإتجاهات لتُبعد ولاء عن كرسي الوزارة وهنا تكمن الفاجعة والكارثة
 * عدم إستمرار البوشي في منصبها كوزيرة فيها إجهاض وإغتيال لأهداف وقِيم الثورة وهي الثائرة من عمق الحِراك الثوري ومن خلالها عملها كوزيرة قدمت كتابها بيمينها فلم نسمع بتجاوزات مالية لها أو لأحد منسوبيها

توقيعات متفرقة

* من العيب إبعاد ولاء دون مسوغات منطقية ولكنها قوى الحرية والتغيير ومثيلاتها في السلطة الحكومية عودونا على الهرجلة ويكفي معاناة المواطن حالياً دون أن تلوح بشريات أمل في صلاح الحال
 * من كوارث الحياة السياسية في السودان طريقة التعامل مع الشأن العام وفقاً (للمزاج الخاص) بعيداً عن إستصحاب المصلحة العليا للعامة وهذا ما يتمثل في حالة رحيل الباشمهندس ولاء
 * هذا المزاج الغريب ظل يعمل وفقاً لما يهوى هو وليس وفقاً لما يهوى الوطن الكبير ومصلحته
 * الممارسة السياسية في السودان في حاجة لإعادة صياغة وترتيب وتهذيب على كل كافة المستويات حتى نصل مرحلة التأسيس لما يخدم الجميع
 * قوى الحرية والتغيير مطالبة بإيراد مبرراتها التي بموجبها سيتم إستبدال البوشي حتى يعلم الشارع الحقيقة
 * هناك وزراء متفق على عدم أهليتهم بالإستمرار بل وتقلد الوزارة من البداية لولا المجاملات و(الشلليات) وهؤلاء إنكشفت قدراتهم مبكراً ولكن ما قدمته البوشي رغم إنها الأصغر من بين كل الموجودين على مستوى الوزراء يعتبر عملاً مميزاً حيث قدمت تجربة أقل ما تستحقه من وصف إنها (محترمة)
 * في السابق كان وزراء الشباب والرياضة بلا تأثير ولا يقوون على إحداث الحِراك ومن بينهم من جلس على كرسي الوزارة وغادر دون أن يشعر به أحد
 * ولكن في عهد ولاء البوشي كان للوزاة الأثر الواضح والتأثير المباشر وشعر الناس أن هناك ما يُسمى وزارة الشباب والرياضة
 * لفتت ولاء إنتباه الجميع للوزارة من خلال الإيجابية فكانت حديث المجالس من خلال تحركاتها ومناهضتها للفساد والفاسدين
 * ما نتمناه صادقين أن يوفق من يخلفها في الكرسي في تقديم تجربة محترمة ومعتبرة تشكل إمتداداً لما سبق وأن يبدأ من ذات النقطة التي إنتهت فيها ولاء وحال حدث ذلك حينها سنتيقن أن القادم سيواصل رحلة محاربة الفساد وهو الهم الشاغل لكل الرياضيين
 * وأخيراً نقول أن التأريخ سيحفظ لولاء أنها حركت الساكن في وزارة الشباب والرياضة في إتجاه الموجب بالتأكيد.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ.






#متابعات



#مباره_وديه

شباب المريخ×الشروق درجه ثانيه..

الخميس 4/2

الحاديه عشر صباحا..

ملعب سلاح المهندسين امدرمان.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
لجنة الخرمجة تبدأ الدلال




â–،  توقّف الدوري الممتاز بتاريخ 24/01/2021 والذي شهد ختام مباريات الأسبوع السادس لفتح الباب (لإعداد) المنتخب الوطني وفرّية (التجمّع) المزعوم التي لا محل لها من الإعراب إلا في السودان بأن يتوّقف الدوري لأجل إعداد المنتخبين الأول والأولمبي دون وجود أية إستحقاقات رسمية في الوقت الراهن.

â–،  برنامج الدوري الممتاز في أي دولة في العالم يتأثّر سلباً بتعدد التأجيلات ويقدح في عدالة المنافسة لأن بعض الأندية ستلعب على نتائج الأندية الأخرى والتي ستبنى حساباتها وتضع تشكيلاتها وفقاً للموقف الراهن للفريق في روليت الدوري الممتاز.

â–،  سمح الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لناديه المدلل بالسفر إلى (تنزانيا) تزامناً مع تجميع لاعبيه الــ (11) بكلّية المنتخب لخوض مباراتين وديتين أمام سيمبا التنزاني ومازيمبي الكونجولي وظلّت البعثة خارج البلاد منذ السادس والعشرين من يناير المنصرم وحتى الثالث من فبراير (تسعة) أيام.

â–،  وبموجب عودة النادي المدلل إلى البلاد خلال اليوم الأربعاء قامت اللجنة المنظمة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتأجيل مباراة الفريق التي كانت مجدولة أمام الفريق (المتطوّر) الخرطوم الوطني من تاريخ الثلاثاء 02/02/2021 إلى (أجل غير مسمى) بالحجة إياها (تقديراً لظروف الهلال الإفريقية).

â–،  يتشدّق الفاتح باني ومعاونيه دوماً بعدالة المنافسة وعدم مجاملة أي نادي دون الآخر ويسمح لأحد الأندية بإقامة معسكر خارجي لعناصره التي لم يتم إختيارها للمنتخب ويؤجّل مباراته الدورية بعد رفض الأخير اداءها بحجّة غياب عدد من لاعبيه بتنزانيا.

â–،  لجنة المسابقات تعلم سلفاً بتوقيت إنتهاء تجمّع لاعبي المنتخب وفض المعسكر ووضعت جدولتها وفقاً لتلك الجزئية ومع ذلك أصدرت اللجنة برمجتها لمباريات (ثلاثة) أسابيع من بطولة الممتاز بتاريخ 26/01/2021 (تاريخ سفر بعثة الهلال إلى تنزانيا) وقامت بنشره بتاريخ 27/01/2021.

â–،  في الجدولة المذكورة كان نادي الهلال على علم تام بأن مباراته مع الخرطوم الوطني بتاريخ 02/02/2021 ومع ذلك ضرب بذلك عرض الحائط متدثّراً بحماية ومحاباة اللجنة ولم يعد إلا بعد تاريخ جدولة مباراة الخرطوم الوطني بيوم.

â–،  على عينك يا تاجر الهلال يرفض مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني واللجنة المنظمة تبدأ في دلالها لناديها المحبب وتسمح بتأجيل المباريات الرسمية لأجل عيون اداء المباريات الودّية الوهمية خصوصاً مباراة مازيمبي المضحكة.

â–،  في الموسم الماضي لعبت جميع الأندية مبارياتها وظل الهلال هو النادي الوحيد الذي لم يؤد جميع مبارياته في الدور الأول بعد أن تم تأجيل مباراة هلال الفاشر.

â–،  يبدو أن إدارة الهلال تعمدت عدم اداء مباراة الخرطوم الوطني رهبة من تأثير نتيجتها على مشوار الفريق الإفريقي خصوصاً أن الخرطوم الوطني فريق متطوّر وظل يقدّم مستويات متميزة مع الديسكو حالياً وإنتصر عليه في آخر مبارياته خلال الموسم المنصرم بهدف عزّام.

â–،  في كل موسم تتشدّق اللجنة المنظمة بالشعار الوهمي (دوري بلا تأجيلات) وأول نادي يستفيد من تأجيل مبارياته ببطولة الدوري هو الهلال.

â–،  لو كانت اللجنة المنظمة ذات شخصية قوية وتحترم قوانينها وتعمل على نفاذها لما عدّلت برنامجها ولما أجّلت المواجهة ولما رضخت لمعسكر الهلال بتنزانيا في توقيت إستمرارية النشاط ولكن هيهات أن يقول الفاتح باني وثلته بلجنة الخرمجة (لا) للهلال.

â–،  قبل ذلك فرضوا على الخرطوم الوطني اداء مباراته امام حي العرب بورتسودان رغم عودة الفريق المتأخّرة من الكونجو بعد مواجهة موتيمبا بمبي في الكونفدرالية.

â–،  في الموسم الماضي ظل الهلال يؤدي مبارياته بالخرطوم منذ تاريخ 23/10/2019 إلى 22/02/2020 ولم يخرج خلال الفترة المذكورة سوى مرتين إلى القضارف وكريمة بينما لعب خلال تلك الفترة (11) مباراة بالخرطوم.

â–،  هذا المسلك ليس بجديد على اللجنة المنظمة وسنرى العجب العجاب خلال الأيام القادمة وبالتأكيد لن نتوقع ان يجد المريخ ذات المعاملة (تقديراً لظروفه الإفريقية) وإنما ستجتهد لجنة باني في وضع كل العراقيل والمطبات في طريقه.

â–،  يعود المريخ مساء اليوم إلى بطولة الدوري الممتاز بمواجهة مهمة أمام الاهلي شندي في أولى محطات المريخ الإعدادية الرسمية قبل مواجهة الأهلي المصري في منتصف الشهر الجاري.

â–،  المريخ لازال بلا خارطة طريق بمدرّب واصل تواً لقيادة النادي ومحترفين لم يصل منهم أي لاعب أيضاً ومواجهة الاهلي المصري لم يتبق لها سوى اسبوعين فقط.

â–،  إذا لم تنصهر العناصر الواصلة حديثاً مع اللاعبين القدامى قبل مواجهة الأهلي المصري سيعاني النابي كثيراً في ترتيب أوراق فريقه قبل موقعة الأهلي المصري.

â–،  المريخ سيلعب أمام الاهلي شندي اليوم وأمام الخرطوم الوطني يوم السبت وأمام الشرطة القضارف يوم الثلاثاء القادم.

â–،  ثلاث مباريات ستكون مفيدة للنابي في حالة تواجد جميع لاعبيه ولكن حتى الآن لم يصل أي لاعب محترف من الذي وقع معهم المريخ وهو أمر سيشكّل خطراً بالغاً قبل مباراة الأهلي المصري.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: الجماعة خافوا من الأولاد.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
إسماعيل حسن 
.. خطوة عديلة يا مريخ الليلة




* يعود زعيم الأندية السودانية سيد أندية السودان لا حدها، المريخ العظيم إلى حلبة التنافس المحلي حين يلاقي أهلي شندي مساء اليوم بدار الرياضة بأم درمان في الجولة السابعة للدوري الممتاز.. وهي بالتأكيد فرصة لمدربه الجديد نصر الدين النابي لمشاهدة الفريق على الطبيعة، وتكوين فكرة عن ما يحتاجه قبل الانخراط في المجموعات الأفريقية..

* من المؤكد أن المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير هو الذي سيشرف على الفريق في مباراة اليوم، وهو الذي سيضع خطة اللعب، ويجري التبديلات، في وجود النابي إلى جانبه..

* خطوة عديلة يا رب..

من روائع القروبات

* بعد أن انقضت فترة التسجيلات، وتأكد وصول المدرب التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي، وبدأ الفريق الاستعداد لمباريات الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي شندي اليوم.. والخرطوم الوطني يوم 6 القادم.. والشرطة القضارف يوم 9.. كأفضل إعداد لدور المجموعات الأفريقية.. طفت على عدد من القروبات والصفحات في الأسافير، وأعجبني المقال أدناه.. وصادف هوىً في نفسي، فرأيت أن أفرد له مساحة في زاوية اليوم.. وهذا نصه:

* انتهى الميركاتو الاستثنائي وحصادنا منه أربعة محترفين، وطيفور ورشيد ورمضان وبخيت… وكاميروني أمامه خياران.. إما توقيع مخالصة، أو التدرب معنا حتى التسجيلات القادمة..

* جميع المضافين مؤخراً رُفعوا في الكشف الإفريقي، عدا المدافع النيجيري، الذي تسعى إدارة النادي لإلحاقه بالكشف مستبدلاً بـ (عمرو – وليد حسن).. ونتمنى أن تُكلل جهودهم بالنجاح…

* رمضان عجب متاح في الجولة الثانية.. بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد في الجولة الثالثه.. البقية يمكنهم اللعب أمام الأهلي..

* المدرب يصل صباح اليوم…. فاتركوه يعمل..

* المحترفون جميعهم لم يتم تحديد موعد وصولهم.. عدا آرنولد المتواجد أصلاً في الخرطوم، والذي أسعدنا قرار بقائه.. لأنه لاعب مجتهد ومستواه في تصاعد .

* المريخ يلعب يوم الأربعاء ضد الأهلي شندي، وبعدها أمام الخرطوم الوطني والشرطة القضارف يومي 6  و 9  فبراير الحالي.. بعدها يتوجه إلى قاهرة المعز لمواجهة الأهلي المصري يوم 16 فبراير في أولى مباريات مجموعات 2021.

* الأهلي المصري يلعب أمام الدحيل القطري يوم غد الخميس في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية..

* نتمنى التوفيق لكل المضافين حديثاً، ونتمنى أن يصلوا في الموعد، ويتمكنوا من تحقيق الإضافة المطلوبة..

* شكراً لكل من ساهم بوقته وماله من أجل دعم التسجيلات.. ونتمنى عاجل الشفاء للمصابين..

* المريخ في الفترة القادمة يحتاج من جمهوره الدعم المعنوي، وترك الخبز لخبازه، وممارسه دور المشجع الأساسي “التشجيييييع” ورفع المعنويات.. وفقط.. وعلى صحافتنا الموقرة المحترمة وضع مصلحة المريخ قبل كل شيء .. وبس..

* وعلى إدارتنا وداعميها  مالياً..

ترتيب كل الأمور الإدارية، وتوفير كل معينات النجاح.. والأهم حسم موضوع تجديد العقود المنتهية لتهيئة الجو..

* ما حدث من أخطاء وتخبط في التسجيلات الأخيرة يجب علينا كجماهير وإدارة تجاوزه، والتعلم من دروسه في المستقبل نستصحب معنا الإيجابيات ونتعلم من السلبيات…

* نتمنى الإسراع بإكمال صيانة الملعب وبحث موضوع دخول الجماهير للمباريات…








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
الغزاة الجدد..!
الكرة السودانية وعنوانها المعروف، وهما القمة الأم درمانية، وبكل ذلك التأريخ الناصع والسجل المليء بالأحداث والتقاطعات والمفارقات، جميعهم مقبلون على فترة عجيبة ستزداد وتتفاقم الدهشة فيها، ستشهد الكثير من المشاهد الدرامية، يُستخدم فيها المال لغة وحيدة وفجة بمنهج وثقافة السوق (خذ واعطني)، وتنتهي فيها الثوابت والقيم الجميلة، وتخسر الرياضة الكثير من خصوصيتها وربما تغير جلدها، ستختفى فيها الكثير من الملامح القديمة تحت وطأة المدرسة الميكافيلية الجديدة وممارساتها المستحدثة والمبتدعة.. وسيتحول الصحفيون بشكل أوضح إلى موظفين وخدام للأفراد وجنود يحشدهم كل ذو مال وسطوة، وترتفع شئون بعض الأفراد والقيادات وتشرئب أعناقهم بأنانية تامة وتعلو فوق شأن المؤسسات التي يمثلونها وتختفي مسألة المصلحة العامة وكل ما يتعلق بها … فترة لن يكون فيها دور للجمعيات العمومية والديمقراطية بشكلها الشفاف.. بعد التجارب الأخيرة التي أكدت استسلام جمهور الناديين تماماً للواقع الجديد وخنوعهم لسياسات الغزاة التي فرضت على حساب إرث قديم كان سائداً، والأسوأ أنه سيكون على حساب القيم الرياضية وكل قواعد اللعب النظيف.
 * اللقطة ألتقطت على هامش إجتماع ربما هو الأول من نوعه.. جمع رئيس لجنة المنتخبات بالإتحاد العام، هذه الشخصية المثيرة للجدل والإستغراب، ورئيس المريخ (أمتز رئيس).. ورئيس الهلال الجديد، والذي كان ظهوره في حد ذاته حدثاً أدار الرؤوس، سحر فيه العيون بسيل من الإنفاق بعملات متنوعة..والمزعج هنا.. أن كل هذه المجموعة لو استثنينا الطاهر يونس لم تكن لها علاقة بالمؤسسات الثلاثة في الخمس سنوات الماضية، أو تحديداً لم يكن لديهم أدوار نضيفها إلى ذخيرة الخبرات في العمل الرياضي، إنما حملتهم جسور المال فعبروا إلى مناصب تنفيذية قيادية، ودفعتهم كذلك أسباب أمنية وسياسية ليكونوا في مواقع لم تكن في السابق متاحة لكل شخص حسب النسيج القديم وحزمة العادات والتقاليد.. لذلك.. سيكون هذا الغزو سبباً في تغيير قواعد اللعبة، وما حدث في الماضي سيكون نقطة تحول خطيرة، وربما أن ما سيحدث في المستقبل سيكون وبالاً على الكرة السودانية على وهنها على خلفية هذا الإجتماع الذي جمع سوداكال وبرقو والسوباط.. والثابت هنا أنه لا أحد من ثلاثتهم يملك الخبرة والحنكة والقبول ليلعب دور المخطط والمدبر لمستقبل الكرة السودانية في الناديين الكبيرين واتحاد الكرة، ولكن ما سيفرض على الرياضيين أنهم سيلعبوا دوراً مهماً في تحديد مسار مؤسسات كرة القدم، وكلهم هارب من أتون السياسة إلى عالم الرياضة ليأخذوا حظهم من الإغتسال في حماماتها.. وسنهتدي جميعاً بنظريات ميكافيللي (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة).. فاربطوا الأحزمة رجاًء.. فالكرة السودانية ستمر بمطبات جويه عنيفة، فإما عبرت إلى الأمام بهذه اللغة الخرقاء، أو سقطت وتحطمت واحترقت في مثلث برمودا أو غابات الأمازون… وحينها لن ننجو وإن (مسكنا الخشب).
 * الطوفان قادم بفعل الغزاة الجدد.. والخلاف لن يكون في حداثة عهدهم بالوسط الرياضي.. ولكن ستكون العبرة بمنهجهم في العمل.. وكل من هذه الأسماء يعشق.. بل ويموت في البروبجيندا الخداعة.. ويستخلص لنفسه حاشية تقرع الطبول وتطلق الصافرات و؟(البروجي) كلما مر بالمكان.. وهذا الصنف سيغير الكثير من المفاهيم، وسيكون لزاماً على الرياضيين أن يقول الواحد منهم: أنه ذاهب لمملكة حسن برقو عندما يكون ذاهباً لإتحاد كرة القدم، والمريخاب سيتعين عليهم إعلان الجهاد إذا أرادوا فك الإرتباط بين ناديهم وسوداكال.
 * أما نادي الهلال فإن الوافد الجديد سيضطر للظهور بوجه جديد.. حالما تتغير الأسباب التي دفعته لإقتحام الوسط الرياضي فجأة.. وهو الرجل الذي قرر فجأة أن يكون رياضياً في عمر يقترب فيه من الستين، في حين لم يعرف له أية خلفيات رياضية سوى إنتماء واهن للمريخ.. واضطرته أسباب غير ذات صلة بقبول رئاسة الهلال.
 حواشي
 * إجتماع مزرعة برقو يكشف عن تحالف جديد، وخطة للسيطرة على الكرة السودانية في مقبل الأيام.
 * سيتحول ثنائي القمة وإتحاد الكرة من مؤسسات ترتبط بالشغف الجماهيري وقداسة الإنتماء والعشق والولاء إلى مجرد أداة تستخدم لتلميع الشخصيات وتحسين صورتها الإجتماعية.
 * أمسكوا الخشب… إذا كان الخشب سيفيدكم.
 * برقو الذي حاول التقليل من دور الإتحادات المحلية عندما اجتمعت لتبحث عن مصالحها، وأبدى ردود أفعال من يخاف على منصب أصبح ملكه بشهادة بحث.. سطع نجمه في إجتماع استضافه بمكان آخر غير مبنى الإتحاد..!
 * أزمة المريخ الإدارية تحل داخل النادي وليس من إتحاد الكرة…. أزمة لم يستطع إدارتها كبار المريخ فإن شداد لن يحلها… فلاهو إضافة وظهير لسوداكال.. ولن يكون خصماً له كذلك.
 * سوداكال خسر كل الذين حملوه على أكفهم إلى منصب رئيس النادي، والحلفاء الجدد لن يستمروا معه لفترة طويلة قبل أن يصلوا إلى ما توصل إليه الكندو وعلي أسد وغيرهم… والعلة هنا معروفة ومحفوظة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة --- مأمون أبوشيبة


12 يوماً من مواجهة الأهلي!

* بدأ العد التنازلي لانطلاقة معارك المريخ في مجموعات دوري الأبطال الأفريقي..
* 12 يوماً فقط تفصلنا عن مواجهة الأهلي المصري بطل أفريقيا في القاهرة..
* الفترة قصيرة جداً والمريخ أمام تحدي كبير لتجهيز فريقه بجهاز فني جديد وصل البلاد للتو..
* المحترفون الأجانب الجدد حتى الآن لم يصلوا السودان.. وحتى الآن لم تتم ترتيبات إقامتهم في السودان وكذلك الجهاز الفني الجديد..
*  ولا زال المريخ يجري التدريبات في الحواري وضواحي العاصمة وعلى ملاعب  سيئة.. وحتى مباريات الدوري تقام على أسوأ ملاعب أفريقيا ونعني ملعب دار  الرياضة الأثري وبإضاءة بائسة.. وهذا سيصدم الجهاز الفني الجديد بلا شك..
*  وهناك نقطة مهمة فالاتحاد العام حدد يوم غدٍ الخميس كآخر يوم لمشاركة  الأجانب في الدوري الممتاز بدون إجراءات إقامة، وبعدها لن يسمح لأي لاعب  أجنبي بالمشاركة في الدوري من دون إقامة وفي حال المشاركة يعتبر فريقه  مهزوماً!! وبالمناسبة ماذا حدث في شكوى المريخ الصحيحة في لاعب هلال  كادوقلي المقيد في القطينة والذي سجل بعد نهاية التسجيلات واستخرجت له  بطاقة كيري في اتحاد الفساد الإداري!!
*  12 يوماً قبل مواجهة الأهلي بالقاهرة والمريخ يحتاج للكثير من الترتيبات  الداخلية لاستقرار الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الجدد وتجهيز ملاعب جيدة  للتدريبات..
*  لابد من إعلان حالة الطوارئ  القصوى وإدخال الفريق في معسكر مقفول وبضوابط  مشددة.. وعلى أن يسافر الفريق إلى القاهرة مبكراً للتعود على الطقس البارد  هناك واجراء تدريبات في ملاعب جيدة تماثل الملعب الذي تقام فيه مباراة  الأهلي..
*  يعود فريق الكرة للدوري اليوم وتعتبر هذه المباريات بداية إعداد حقيقي  لمواجهة الأهلي.. وكالعادة يدخل المريخ المباراة بنقص كبير في صفوفه يصل  إلى أكثر من عشرة لاعبين بداية بالثلاثي المنكوب رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد  وبخيت خميس ثم المصابين خارج البلاد التش والصيني وكردمان.. والمصابين داخل  البلاد مثل سيف الدمازين.. إضافة للأجانب الجدد النيجيريان توني واديلاي  والأوغندي سعيدي والجامايكي دارين.. 
*  ولأن مباريات الدوري أصبحت آخر فرصة لتجهيز تشكيلة أساسية لخوض مجموعات  الأبطال.. المفترض تقديم التماس لاتحاد الكرة لإعفاء الفرق من الزامية  اشراك لاعبين تحت 20 وتحت 23 سنة حتى يتمكن فريقا القمة من تجهيز التشكيلة  الأساسية لخوض المباريات الأفريقية.. لاسيماً إن اللائحة تمنع اشراك أكثر  من ثلاثة أجانب في مباريات الدوري..
*  مثل هذا الالتماس إذا جاء من نادي المريخ  بالطبع سيرفضه ديكتاتور الاتحاد  الطاغية.. ولهذا وللمصلحة المشتركة نتمنى أن يتم تقديم الالتماس عبر نادي  الهلال أو السوباط.. الذي لا يرفض له طاغية الاتحاد طلباً!! 
*  نأمل أن تشكل الاضافات الجديدة دعماً فنياً كبيراً للمريخ وأن يدخل  الأجانب الجدد التشكيلة الأساسية على الفور وألا يضطر الجهاز الفني لوضعهم  كبدلاء.. 
*  الثلاثي المنكوب رمضان والرشيد وبخيت سيكونون خارج حسابات المريخ في  المجموعات لأنهم لن يتمكنوا من المشاركة في مباريات الدوري وبالتالي يتعذر  تجهيزهم.. وهذا هو قدر المريخ مع المافيا الزرقاء في الاتحاد ومن خلفها  الأثرياء في الهلال والحرص على سياسة هدم وتدمير المريخ برعاية الطاغية..  حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..
*  تعيين المحلل أيمن يماني ضمن الجهاز الفني عمل حكيم يصب في المصلحة  الفنية.. ونأمل أن يتم تعيين معد نفسي للفريق وهو متواجد وجاهز وسبق أن قدم  خدماته..

*زمن إضافي*

* حراسة مرمى المريخ لن يكون فيها جديد حيث يظل منجد الحارس الأول ثم أحمد عبدالعظيم ثم محمد مصطفى..
* عمق الدفاع الأحمر بإذن الله يشهد إضافة قوية بدخول النيجيري اديلاي بجانب أمير ونمر وتمبش وحمزة..
*  ومن المستحسن وضع تمبش في طرف الدفاع الأيسر في المباريات الأفريقية خاصة  أمام الأهلي المصري الذي يعتمد على الهجوم بالأطراف، وإلى حين أن يعود بخيت  خميس لأن أطراف المريخ المعروفة في الجانب الأيسر بيبو وطبنجة ومازن غير  مميزة في الجانب الدفاعي وتصلح للعب المحلي فقط..
*  في الطرف الأيمن سيكون الاعتماد على كرنقو وبعده حمزة داود وفي حال  الاضطرار التاج يعقوب.. وقد أخطأ المريخ بالتفريط في رامي كرتكيلا..
*  في المحور يفقد المريخ الصيني وكردمان بالإصابة.. ليكون هناك ضياء الدين  والتاج ووجدي والتكت وعمار.. في انتظار عودة الدولي المنكوب محمد الرشيد..  ونأمل أن يشكل الأوغندي سعيدي إضافة كبيرة للمحور..
*  في الوسط المتقدم والهجوم يفقد المريخ جوهرته التش وهو أكبر فقد وخسارة  فادحة للمريخ هذا الموسم كما يفقد سيف الدمازين للإصابة.. ليلعب في الوسط  المتقدم والهجوم بكري وعزام والسماني الصاوي وبانجا وتيري ومحمد عباس ثم  الإضافة الجديدة النيجيري توني والجامايكي دارين وهناك اليافع الجزولي..  ويغيب المنكوب رمضان عجب..  
*  هذا هو الاستعراض العام لفريق المريخ وخطوطه.. ولن تكون هناك اضافات جديدة  للمريخ في فترة تسجيلات مارس التكميلية بسبب العقوبة الجائرة التي تسبب  فيها نادي الهلال ومنسوبيه في الاتحاد برعاية الديكتاتور الطاغية الساعي  بكل همة ونشاط لتدمير المريخ..
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..










*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*

= اللاعب مسجل في السستم وخارج كشف المريخ. 


= سيتم عقد جلسه مع اللاعب للاتفاق، اما المواصله مع المريخ او اجراء مخالصه. 


= نتمني من اداره النادي  عدم الاستعجال واعطاء المدرب فرصه للوقوف علي مستوي اللاعب، ومن بعدها تقيم الوضع. 


= اللاعب صغير في السن ويمكن تسويقه مستقبلا اذا اثبت فعاليته. 


= يمكن للمريخ تخزين اللاعب او اعارته  في اي نادي خارجي مع تكفل نادي المريخ بمرتب اللاعب لضمان وجود اللاعب في فورمه ممتازه. 
*

----------

